# Meet prince Charles from Bonnie



## Puplover (Mar 2, 2017)

Aka Charlie ))


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

How cute! I know you are in Love! Boys are the best! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a big name for such a little fluff,lol but I can see why you named him Prince Charles he is soooooo precious, I know your enjoying every moment with him. Take lots of pictures you can never get those days back. I'm so happy for you


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh is he every adorable and thanks for sharing him with us!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh - so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a doll!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is a little doll:wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> That's a big name for such a little fluff,lol but I can see why you named him Prince Charles he is soooooo precious, I know your enjoying every moment with him. Take lots of pictures you can never get those days back. I'm so happy for you


Yes, take pictures of everything!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh!!!!! :wub: What a cutie pie!!! You will love him to pieces!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prince Charles is very charming! Welcome to SM!


----------



## Puplover (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank u everyone !!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; ))


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So VERY cute, I love him and his very special name! Congratulations


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a little doll baby!!


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

What an adorable baby!!! Congrats!! You are gonna have lots of fun


----------

